
OpenRTS: A 3D Real-Time Strategy Game Engine - pron
https://github.com/methusalah/OpenRTS
======
RobotCaleb
People interested in this might also be interested in OpenRA. It currently
supports C&C (Tiberian Dawn), C&C: Red Alert, and Dune 2000 and work is
ongoing for Tiberian Sun.

[http://www.openra.net/](http://www.openra.net/)

------
Pxtl
For another oss rts engine that already runs multiple online games, there's
springrts. It was originally intended for Total Annihilation so it tends
towards TA-ish play, but many developers take it in exciting directions with
lua.

That said, spring grew very organically and it shows. A fresh start like this
probably has a lot of advantages.

------
mumphster
How does this compare to something like Spring (the RTS Engine) ?

[https://springrts.com/](https://springrts.com/)

~~~
rmgraham
At a very high level:

Spring is written in c++, scripted in Lua, and released under GPL2.

OpenRTS is jvm based and released under an MIT license.

------
hellbanner
Very cool! My company is working on a tile-based board game engine. The
thinking is that many tile-based games are so similar, all you should have to
do is change the rules for piece-moving and you could start up a server for a
new game.

[https://github.com/QuantumProductions/tic-tac-
toe](https://github.com/QuantumProductions/tic-tac-toe)

~~~
moron4hire
I wonder how many other companies had that same thought.

~~~
hellbanner
I haven't seen any good systems on Github. We're making a very modular
framework -- eventually a Javascript client & server could share the same .JS
file for game rules, just swap it out.

Most of the game engines I've seen either do too much or are too specialized.

~~~
lokeller
Some time ago I saw this one:
[http://www.vassalengine.org/](http://www.vassalengine.org/)

It has an amazing number of "modules": games implemented on it.

It is written in Java.

~~~
scopecreep
Just a heads up, but Games Workshop went after the vassal guys pretty hard
when people started uploading 40k army stats. I would be very careful with
anything GW related just FYI.

Not sure how it would go today (they're giving away licenses to anybody with a
pulse and an iOS app on their resume right now), but back in the day they were
_very_ protective of their IP.

~~~
hellbanner
Thanks for the heads up. I was hoping people would make their own board games;
good to know!

------
thejj
You might be interested in the free Age of Empires II engine then:

[http://github.com/SFTtech/openage](http://github.com/SFTtech/openage)

------
ketralnis
Are there any released games written using it yet?

~~~
erlend_sh
I don't believe there is. At this stage what the engine really needs is a
couple 3D artists who can help churn out a few more CC-BY models so that they
can put together a properly playable game demo.

